

Show HN: I made a web app to help me keep habits as weekend project. Feedback? - viswanathk
http://circlehabits.appspot.com/

======
C1D
Looks nice. How do you store the amount of days, is it in cookies or using the
HTML5 storage API? I think I might use it though I don't have any ideas.

~~~
viswanathk
I am using localStorage. This allows me to expand to tabbed habits in future,
if people find them useful

------
jealousy
Nice UI. Looks clean, but why did you limit to only 30 days? Habits take
longer to form

